# Attention Orion Owners - Orion Mod!!!



## j0k3r-x (Sep 21, 2008)

This will probably piss off the die hard Orion crowd but I like a smoke ring in my meat when I smoke! I modified the cooker to be a WSM/UDS and it seems to be kickin some @$$! Don't get me wrong I like the Orion for what it is but I wanted an option so I created this mod. I like the way the Orion hangs the ribs so you can get 6 racks in there! This mod lets you go back to the original way if you throw the drip pan back in to cover the square hole that I cut out and close the valve on the lid, So no harm done! I will post after pics when I am done. Smells Great!!! Check it out below and let me know what you think!


----------



## j0k3r-x (Sep 21, 2008)

This ain't a WSM but it werx pretty dern good I gotta say!!! I have some country ribs on it right now Holding right at 235 and I haven't had to touch it since I put them in! I will post some pics when they are done...


----------



## pigcicles (Sep 21, 2008)

Looks good! Modify that thing at will and keep the pics coming


----------



## cman95 (Sep 21, 2008)

Innovation...that is the key.


----------



## smokin365 (Sep 21, 2008)

Fred Flintstones car had square rocks for wheels 'til he modded them to roll easier.  anything that makes something better for the user is great.


----------



## j0k3r-x (Sep 21, 2008)

Thanks PigCicles, cman95 (Wayne) and smokin365... Here are some pics of the country ribs & chicken that came off it.







Not the best lookin presentation but you get the idea.


----------



## sdagro (Feb 5, 2014)

I like the mod.  It gives you the "best of both worlds"!!  Any cooking instructions/times/suggestions.  Steve D.


----------

